# Printer use?



## electroguys (Aug 9, 2012)

I purchased a 7" EPC Netbook with a WM8650 Processor , it has Windows Embedded Compact 7 Operating System Installed. It Has 3 USB ports,
Will this Netbook Hook to a USB Cannon Laser Printer? Are There Any Drivers Available For Printing? It Has Office installed where you can create documents, but can they be Printed?
I'm new on this device and trying to fiqure out what it will and wont do.
Thanks-- please email any response to [email protected]:grin:


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Please edit you post and remove you email as this is a public forum and you could get spammed.

When it comes to printing on the printer I don't think it is possible. As you can't download the correct drivers.


----------

